# Kenwood DNX8120: Custom Start Up Screen



## S7V7N

Last week I purchased this unit & I love it! Very user friendly & tons of features.


My question is about the custom start up screen. I'm able to load my image that replaces the Kenwood logo at start up, but once I power down the unit & then turn back on it's right back on the Kenwood screen again.


I've called & emailed Kenwood about this feature & I keep getting the run-around, "return the unit". It's not my unit since I've tried it in 2 different ones, It's either I'm not completing the steps properly or the function is bugged.


What I'm doing:

1-Connect portable drive to USB

2-Hold Eject & FNC buttons on the faceplate & then hit the reset button

3-The system restarts, once the red light comes back on I release the Eject & FNC

4-This brings me to the customizable start up screen, select OEM instead of Kenwood

5-Select the folder & image you want (.jpeg 480 X 240)

6-Hit OK

7-Here's where I think my problem is, once I hit OK it says "...loading" for a couple of secs & then takes me to the previous screen. The only way I've found to exit is to hit SRC (power down). Once I power back on my image is gone. Needless to say there's nothing about this in the manual at all.


I hope someone out there can help me with this.


My other question is about the normal background (the one that's always on). I'm able to load my image & it saves fine. However, the image is not always viewable....ie. when in the Ipod or Sat sources. Is there a way to adjust the opacity of the source screen or simply set up your background as a screen saver so it "times out" to the background image?


----------



## S7V7N

Problem resolved! Kenwood support emailed me a "convert" file that you'll need to copy & paste onto your USB along with your custom start up screen image (480 X 234).

_"You need to add the convert program to your USB device. Follow the instructions

below. Convert program is attached to this email.


To enter setup Mode, Press and hold FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key.

· Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination

activates.

· Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program.

All files must be in the root directory.

· There is no extension on the convert program.

· If you want to change the opening image to your own image (i.e., company

logo), Press OEM Image.

· The OEM Image will be grayed out till files are seen on USB

device.

· If you want to put original KENWOOD opening back, press KENWOOD image.

· Select the image you want to use.

· When the image is loaded, select Enter Your new opening will remain for

few seconds and then switch to the Source Select menu.


Phone: 1-800-536-9663 x 1918

Fax: 1-559-324-4594

Email: http://Kenwoodusa.com/Contact "_


I tested this & it works fine now. You'll just need to contact Kenwood support & get them to email you the convert file.


Enoy the unit


----------



## cabster101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S7V7N* /forum/post/14045998
> 
> 
> Problem resolved! Kenwood support emailed me a "convert" file that you'll need to copy & paste onto your USB along with your custom start up screen image (480 X 234).
> 
> _"You need to add the convert program to your USB device. Follow the instructions
> 
> below. Convert program is attached to this email.
> 
> 
> To enter setup Mode, Press and hold FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key.
> 
> · Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination
> 
> activates.
> 
> · Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program.
> 
> All files must be in the root directory.
> 
> · There is no extension on the convert program.
> 
> · If you want to change the opening image to your own image (i.e., company
> 
> logo), Press OEM Image.
> 
> · The OEM Image will be grayed out till files are seen on USB
> 
> device.
> 
> · If you want to put original KENWOOD opening back, press KENWOOD image.
> 
> · Select the image you want to use.
> 
> · When the image is loaded, select Enter Your new opening will remain for
> 
> few seconds and then switch to the Source Select menu.
> 
> 
> Phone: 1-800-536-9663 x 1918
> 
> Fax: 1-559-324-4594
> 
> Email: http://Kenwoodusa.com/Contact "_
> 
> 
> I tested this & it works fine now. You'll just need to contact Kenwood support & get them to email you the convert file.
> 
> 
> Enoy the unit




Can you email me the file needed so I don't have to wait on Kenwoods support? I want to give this a try.


----------



## S7V7N

You can download the file rapidshare.com/files/121330272/convert.html 


Please post any feedback.








Enjoy!


----------



## davedelite

Is there another way to get this file? Can you possibly pm it to me? That RapidShare site is maddening for first time / one time users. They have the goofiest, most inoperable security question code that I can not solve. Therefore, I am unable to get the file through them. Thanks if you can help.


----------



## Drift King

Thanks for the file!


I'll try it out as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Kenwood22901

Can anyone tell me why after selecting the file I want as the splash screen, seeing it, and uploading it, the screen returns to the usb directory. If I exit out to the Kenwwood OEM screen, the Kenwood screen has red brackets around it. I have the convert file. The system does not go back to the source select screen.


Really perplexed...


----------



## S7V7N

So I assume that the unit isn't displaying the image when you restart? Not sure why it's not recognizing the OEM.


I'd email Kenwood customer service....let us know what you find out.


----------



## cosworth99

Just an FYI - this 8120 procedure (fnc_eject) works for the DNX7120 just fine.


Except the Garmin boot screen is still there. That is not bypassable. So just boot in music mode.


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S7V7N* /forum/post/14052673
> 
> 
> You can download the file rapidshare.com/files/121330272/convert.html
> 
> 
> Please post any feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you for the file!


----------



## tvsurfer

Now that I've done this, it looks like the proper size to master your startup screen in 480x262, then resize the height to make it 480x234. This way, the proportions remain correct.


As a wallpaper, 480x234 is good because the Kenwood does not stretch the image when used for the background.


----------



## brodty

i cant seem to get this to work. when i click on the Oem its says usb1 click that then my photo appears. when i press the root button it will go back to usb1 does that mean i am not rooted if not how do i do that.








P.S. work on this form 2 hours now cant seem to figure it out


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brodty* /forum/post/14662968
> 
> 
> i cant seem to get this to work. when i click on the Oem its says usb1 click that then my photo appears. when i press the root button it will go back to usb1 does that mean i am not rooted if not how do i do that.
> 
> 
> P.S. work on this form 2 hours now cant seem to figure it out



Since you're already getting to the OEM and usb1 screens, I think you have to click on the image itself when it pops up to make it take effect. At least from what I recall.


----------



## superflybribri

I doubt that it will work but any chance that the same thing can be done to the DNX7100?


----------



## astrodanco

This startup screen changing feature works well on my KVT-512. Thanks guys.


----------



## bnelse92

I was having all sorts of trouble getting this custom startup image loaded and I finally figured it out with the help of some serious googling. The file name of image you want to use cannot have any spaces in it. Check this if you are still having problems.


----------



## brodty

bnelse92 omg thanks so much my only problem was there was a space between the file name and now it works +5 karma thanks soooooooooo much


----------



## julieselva

Hi,

my name is Julie, yeah I know usualy GPS unit are for men I know ))

This is my first Post, I m from France and I m thinking to buy one kenwood DNX 8120

in France it s 8220 I think.


I have seen on youtube that we can change the startup screen picture but it seems that after the unit started the image stays all the time.

I would like to have just for a few seconds (while the unit boots) an image that I want and after that i prefer to keep one of the orginal theme.

is it possible to do that?


thks a lot

sorry for the mistakes, but i m not a native english speaker


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julieselva* /forum/post/14776532
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> my name is Julie, yeah I know usualy GPS unit are for men I know ))
> 
> This is my first Post, I m from France and I m thinking to buy one kenwood DNX 8120
> 
> in France it s 8220 I think.
> 
> 
> I have seen on youtube that we can change the startup screen picture but it seems that after the unit started the image stays all the time.
> 
> I would like to have just for a few seconds (while the unit boots) an image that I want and after that i prefer to keep one of the orginal theme.
> 
> is it possible to do that?
> 
> 
> thks a lot
> 
> sorry for the mistakes, but i m not a native english speaker



You write better than many native English speakers!


The startup image goes away after booting is finished. After that, the original theme is used, or a custom background image if you picked one. You can't change the Garmin startup picture, however, which shows at bootup if navigation is the last mode selected.


----------



## julieselva

Hi Tvsurfer,


Thks for your reply,

I m happy it ll work like I want.


maybe you can help me on this too:

is it true that u can still watch DVD while u drive? without doing anything special.


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julieselva* /forum/post/14783442
> 
> 
> Hi Tvsurfer,
> 
> 
> Thks for your reply,
> 
> I m happy it ll work like I want.
> 
> 
> maybe you can help me on this too:
> 
> is it true that u can still watch DVD while u drive? without doing anything special.



Yes. If you take the Kenwood's light green Parking Sensor Wire and ground it, this will let you watch video while driving. I just connected it to the ground wire.


----------



## hpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvsurfer* /forum/post/14651847
> 
> 
> Now that I've done this, it looks like the proper size to master your startup screen in 480x262, then resize the height to make it 480x234. This way, the proportions remain correct.
> 
> 
> As a wallpaper, 480x234 is good because the Kenwood does not stretch the image when used for the background.




I don't understand why you want to use 480x262 and then resize to 480x234. Could you explain please.


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/14804573
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you want to use 480x262 and then resize to 480x234. Could you explain please.



After noticing the proportions on my startup images were all messed up, I got 480x262 through trial and error and by physically measuring the screen. Seems like the 8120 squeezes whatever image you give it into the space available. I'm not sure exactly how it treats images, but this worked for me.


The 8120 stretches startup images vertically so this image was created at 480x262, then squished in Photoshop to 480x234. The aspect ratio looks perfect.










The 8120 does not stretch images that are used for the background so 480x234 is fine. The VW logo here looks a little oval because I mistakenly did this at 480x240. Gotta redo it.










This is a great head unit and it almost looks OEM in my GTI.


----------



## hpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvsurfer* /forum/post/14819566
> 
> 
> After noticing the proportions on my startup images were all messed up, I got 480x262 through trial and error and by physically measuring the screen. Seems like the 8120 squeezes whatever image you give it into the space available. I'm not sure exactly how it treats images, but this worked for me.
> 
> 
> The 8120 stretches startup images vertically so this image was created at 480x262, then squished in Photoshop to 480x234. The aspect ratio looks perfect.



Thanks for the explanation. I put a picture of my wife on the start up screen, and she did look a little taller! Too bad the resolution has to be so low...


----------



## underpantsnavy

remember that this is a unix/linux based operating system for the Kenwood double din line, and these systems do not tolerate spaces between file names. so...., if your image filename is GMC LOGO.jpg, it will not work. You must change it to gmclogo.jpg or gmc_logo.jpg or something along that framework....


Some people have thought this issue to be the remedied by the converter mentioned in earlier threads, but proved to not be true. Trust me on this one.


----------



## chaim001

hai

i am from israel and i looking the usa model for the kenwood ddx8022bty euro model, dvd/aac/wma/mp3/cd receiver.

thank you

chaim


----------



## bbengr

Followed the procedure - worked great - or so I thought. Professional installation (Al & Ed's Autosound), of the Kenwood DNX-8120 - 2 nagging problems:

1. If turn off key with navigation screen on, power on will display the Kenwood/Garmin screen. If turn off key with other source, power on will display my OEM logo.

Reloaded several times. Very repeatable.


2. Replace steering wheel control module, but volume down steering wheel control still does not work when car moving at high speeds. Usually works when stopped, but not always.


Has anyone else experienced these issues? - Thanks


PS - Although this post is about VW's, the steering wheel control issue is with a Pontiac Solstice.

We have tried 2 different PESWIAKJ units - no luck. (Although the channel up intermittently working with the first unit is gone.)

It is suppose to be identical to the PAC SWI-JACK, - but Kenwood suggests we try the PAC module.


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbengr* /forum/post/14998299
> 
> 
> Followed the procedure - worked great - or so I thought. Professional installation (Al & Ed's Autosound), of the Kenwood DNX-8120 - 2 nagging problems:
> 
> 1. If turn off key with navigation screen on, power on will display the Kenwood/Garmin screen. If turn off key with other source, power on will display my OEM logo.
> 
> Reloaded several times. Very repeatable.
> 
> 
> 2. Replace steering wheel control module, but volume down steering wheel control still does not work when car moving at high speeds. Usually works when stopped, but not always.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced these issues? - Thanks



1. If the Garmin was the last selected source, you will see the Kenwood/Garmin boot screen. This is normal and, so far, it looks like neither this OEM image, nor this behavior can be changed. For all other sources which were last selected before turning the car off, you'll see your custom logo.

2. Can't help you here as I didn't purchase the steering wheel thing for my car. From what I've heard, the one for my GTI is buggy and has an annoying delay. Also, the right steering wheel buttons control both the Multi Function display and the Kenwood simultaneously, so that was a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## bbengr

Thanks to TVSURFER for the clarifying the issue with the OEM logo. It must be a 'feature' Kenwood built-in. That seems like a bug. There must be a way to resolve that. If the user is allowed to install a custom logo - why only partially? Can't get to level 2 support at Kenwood (800-536-9663 - x1918), w/o being an authorized dealer, but I get the impression there is a way, they just won't say.


----------



## julieselva

hi!


I got my dnx installed, i m very happy everything is just fine!


BUT

does anybody has had a message authorozation error while the ipod is connected? it does that to me every 5 minutes! i have to reboot the dnx each time.


also i put some episode in divx format on a usb stick but it doesn t see anything, it s 4GB memerory sticks? is this normal?

divx is working on a dvd but not on the memry sticks.


i haven t tried the customize start up image but i ll try soon.


hope to have answear about those 2 problems especially for the ipod!


thks a lot guys


julie


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julieselva* /forum/post/15074372
> 
> 
> hi!
> 
> 
> I got my dnx installed, i m very happy everything is just fine!
> 
> 
> BUT
> 
> does anybody has had a message authorozation error while the ipod is connected? it does that to me every 5 minutes! i have to reboot the dnx each time.
> 
> 
> also i put some episode in divx format on a usb stick but it doesn t see anything, it s 4GB memerory sticks? is this normal?
> 
> divx is working on a dvd but not on the memry sticks.
> 
> 
> i haven t tried the customize start up image but i ll try soon.
> 
> 
> hope to have answear about those 2 problems especially for the ipod!
> 
> 
> thks a lot guys
> 
> 
> julie



I haven't tried divx on a USB stick yet. I got the iPod Authorization Error a couple times too and I just plug and unplug the iPod instead of rebooting the Kenwood. I'd say just make sure the iPod is plugged in all the way because after I do this, I never have the problem again. I have a 3rd gen Nano.


----------



## julieselva

hey Tvsurfer,


tks for ur answear one again!

looks like the author. error is gone, i mean i have driven 1/2 hour and i had no error.

about the divx in the usb drive, do you think that the divx/vod code that u can have in the set up menu ll make it work?


and i have another question, i have an i pod touch and i can t see the video folder! my friend put is ipod nano there was no video in it but i could see the video folder next to music. that s sad why the nano and not the touch?


and let s keep going, looks like we can put all the radar speed control in it, do you know a website where it explain how to do it


thks again

julie


----------



## julieselva

I found the way for radar control!

ipod looks to work correctly now except for video that i can t see because i can t see the video folder.


and divx on the device still not working!

for the rest i juste love it


----------



## tvsurfer

So do you get the "Video" button for your iPod Touch circled in RED below, or is it grayed out? Video works for my Nano 3rd gen, and I think it should work for the Touch as well.











Also, what is the radar control?


----------



## julieselva

Hi tvSurfer!


with the I pod touch it doesn t work! but tried with a nano and it worked!

that s sad!

anybody got news about divx on the usb device?


----------



## julieselva

I found a good info!

I need to update the ipod touch to 2.0

after that video ll be seen by the head unit!


so only the divx that i m dispointed with ! i have read for the new JVC KW-NX7000 that divx from usb device can t be more then 2MB/sec. or smth like that

maybe same problem with kenwood


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julieselva* /forum/post/15096551
> 
> 
> I found a good info!
> 
> I need to update the ipod touch to 2.0
> 
> after that video ll be seen by the head unit!
> 
> 
> so only the divx that i m dispointed with ! i have read for the new JVC KW-NX7000 that divx from usb device can t be more then 2MB/sec. or smth like that
> 
> maybe same problem with kenwood



Can the Kenwood see anything on your 4GB USB drive, or does it not recognize it at all? Have you tried a smaller USB drive like 2GB?


----------



## julieselva

it recognizes it because i have been able to change the start up image!

(btw it boots the image eventhough GPS was on after turning off the unit.

but it doesn t stay as long as the other functions.)


i ll try a 2GB


thks again for your help, i really appriciate


julie


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julieselva* /forum/post/15105207
> 
> 
> it recognizes it because i have been able to change the start up image!
> 
> (btw it boots the image eventhough GPS was on after turning off the unit.
> 
> but it doesn t stay as long as the other functions.)
> 
> 
> i ll try a 2GB
> 
> 
> thks again for your help, i really appriciate
> 
> 
> julie



I was looking through the manual and for Video Files, it says, "Acceptable media: CD-R/RW/ROM, DVD+/-R/RW, VCD, iPod with KCA-iP300V. I don't think it supports video playback through a USB drive because for music files, it does list the USB drive. You may have to use a CD or DVD with DivX files burned on it.


----------



## tvsurfer

I also found the following: "Supports *audio only* on the iPod Touch". I'm sure they can release an update, but I haven't seen much activity on Kenwood's support page.


----------



## odinala

tvsurfer - I also have a MKV GTI and am looking to install a DNX8120. Did you do the install yourself? If so, how difficult was it? I'm assuming the bezel in your picture is the one that came with the unit. Also, how is bluetooth sound through the microphone?

TIA


----------



## rage1973

I just installed the 8120 into my Subaru STI. Now I am trying to set up a custom startup screen. I know you are suppose to hold FNC and Eject key and then push the reset key. But for the life of me I can't figure out where the reset key is. Can someone show me where the reset key is on the 8120?


----------



## odinala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rage1973* /forum/post/15172944
> 
> 
> I just installed the 8120 into my Subaru STI. Now I am trying to set up a custom startup screen. I know you are suppose to hold FNC and Eject key and then push the reset key. But for the life of me I can't figure out where the reset key is. Can someone show me where the reset key is on the 8120?



Far left button on the front bottom of the unit.


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odinala* /forum/post/15165219
> 
> 
> tvsurfer - I also have a MKV GTI and am looking to install a DNX8120. Did you do the install yourself? If so, how difficult was it? I'm assuming the bezel in your picture is the one that came with the unit. Also, how is bluetooth sound through the microphone?
> 
> TIA



I did the whole install myself. The bezel came from Crutchfield. I painted it flat black since it was molded black plastic and didn't really match the VW dash. You'll also need an antenna adapter and wiring harness from Crutchfield. The install wasn't too hard, but the Kenwood has so many features that I wanted to pre run cables and that is what took a long time.


Bluetooth reception is excellent and people can hear me clearly. I installed the mic at the top of the driver's side A-pillar. The only problem I have is that my Sony Ericsson K850i occasionally fails to pair, maybe 1/10 times.


----------



## myron243




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbengr* /forum/post/14998299
> 
> 
> 2. Replace steering wheel control module, but volume down steering wheel control still does not work when car moving at high speeds. Usually works when stopped, but not always.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced these issues? - Thanks
> 
> 
> PS - Although this post is about VW's, the steering wheel control issue is with a Pontiac Solstice.
> 
> We have tried 2 different PESWIAKJ units - no luck. (Although the channel up intermittently working with the first unit is gone.)
> 
> It is suppose to be identical to the PAC SWI-JACK, - but Kenwood suggests we try the PAC module.



Car Toys installed my 8120 in my 08 Town Car last June. The steering wheel volume control has always been a bit flaky. Lagging, etc. Yesterday I started the car, the 8120 booted up on XM and I switched to iPod. It nearly blew me out of the car. The steering wheel volume would not work.


Car Toys told me they reset/reprogrammed the module and all is well. For now.


Now to go out and change the start up screen.


----------



## myron243

I got the start up screen changed. Thanks to the info that was posted in this thread it was a breeze. Since I qualified in submarines 50 years ago (see, some of us ol' phartes can do some techy crap







) I used the dolphins for the start up and wallpaper. For now. It's so easy I'll be doing it again I'm sure.


Here's a screenshot of the YouTube video I put up to show a bunch of old submariners.


----------



## Ostrichsak

Not sure what I'm doing wrong here but I can't get the startup screen to 'stick' and it's the Kenwood screen every time. I loaded the convert.dat file or whatever it is on my USB drive and verified that it's there. I have three wallpapers and those work fine but for whatever reason I can't get the startup to stay what I change it too. I have a DNX812 which doesn't have nav built in so it's not trying to boot the nav screen either. I have the nav unit and am preparing to install it now but am wasting tons of time trying to get this boot screen to stick.


I access menu using FCN+EJCT then pressing and releasing the reset.


I get the Kenwood or OEM screen and select OEM


I see the USB1 source and click it which takes me to the files on the thumb drive


I only have one so I select it and after it load I press 'OK'


It says saving to device and then I hold SRC to power down and then SRC again to power up


All that and still the Kenwood screen. I even have backed out to the screen that shows Kenwood or OEM and then held SRC to power down but still no difference. One thing I noted is when I go clear back to the Kenwood/OEM screen the Kenwood bubble has the four little red indicators at the corners as if it is still selected. Am I missed a final step before rebooting or something?


I should be half way done installing my new KNA-G510 nav interface but instead I'm still messing with this stupid little thing. Ugh.


----------



## myron243

Jeremy, another post in this thread points out that the convert file has no extension. The one I have has no extension. I had no problems changing the start up screen.


----------



## Ostrichsak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myron243* /forum/post/15231125
> 
> 
> Jeremy, another post in this thread points out that the convert file has no extension. The one I have has no extension. I had no problems changing the start up screen.



So should I simply delete the .dat extension off or is do I have the wrong file?


----------



## myron243




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremyhelling* /forum/post/15231969
> 
> 
> So should I simply delete the .dat extension off or is do I have the wrong file?



Here's the link posted by S7V7N on the first page. That's where I downloaded from. rapidshare.com/files/121330272/convert.html


----------



## odinala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvsurfer* /forum/post/15184477
> 
> 
> I did the whole install myself. The bezel came from Crutchfield. I painted it flat black since it was molded black plastic and didn't really match the VW dash. You'll also need an antenna adapter and wiring harness from Crutchfield. The install wasn't too hard, but the Kenwood has so many features that I wanted to pre run cables and that is what took a long time.
> 
> 
> Bluetooth reception is excellent and people can hear me clearly. I installed the mic at the top of the driver's side A-pillar. The only problem I have is that my Sony Ericsson K850i occasionally fails to pair, maybe 1/10 times.



tvsurfer - I finally got started on my install; I've got a very discernable hum coming from the unit; kind of sounds like the dvd is spinning even though there's no disc inserted. Any ideas??


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odinala* /forum/post/15387705
> 
> 
> tvsurfer - I finally got started on my install; I've got a very discernable hum coming from the unit; kind of sounds like the dvd is spinning even though there's no disc inserted. Any ideas??



This is most likely the cooling fan.


----------



## odinala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvsurfer* /forum/post/15395032
> 
> 
> This is most likely the cooling fan.



Thanks, that's exactlly what it is. I'm an old man and it took me two days to install; got lazy and ran the USB and microphone up to the vent difuser on top of the dash and suprisingly no rattles and people hear me perfectly. Will eventually move the USB cable somewhere else. Where did you run your USB cable and microphone to?


----------



## tvsurfer

I have the mic up high on the driver's side A-Pillar. I ran the USB and iPod cables to the glove box since I, too, got lazy! I even just stuffed the GPS antenna under a vent on the dash and it gets perfect reception. Enjoy the head unit!


----------



## hpilot

I installed this unit in my MB E-Class a few months ago, and I feel like a fool every time I use it. The sound quality is just awful, and the blue tooth audio is almost unintelligible. I spent a ton of money, and got a stereo that sounds like it cost $50. It was professionally installed, and they warned me it was crap. I wish I had listened...


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/15415316
> 
> 
> I installed this unit in my MB E-Class a few months ago, and I feel like a fool every time I use it. The sound quality is just awful, and the blue tooth audio is almost unintelligible. I spent a ton of money, and got a stereo that sounds like it cost $50. It was professionally installed, and they warned me it was crap. I wish I had listened...



Take it to someone who knows what they are doing. I found on my unit the default setting are crap. A quick spin on audio setup menu (levels, time delays, crossovers, speaker types) and the thing tested very good using a mike and ETF software. I have hear that iphone bluetooth audio is bad. There might be a fix. http://community.crutchfield.com/for...ead/31571.aspx


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/15415316
> 
> 
> I installed this unit in my MB E-Class a few months ago, and I feel like a fool every time I use it. The sound quality is just awful, and the blue tooth audio is almost unintelligible. I spent a ton of money, and got a stereo that sounds like it cost $50. It was professionally installed, and they warned me it was crap. I wish I had listened...



Though mine certainly can't match the sound quality of my home system, I think it sounds very good. There are a ton of options on this unit to correct any sound deficiencies. Initially powering the same stock speakers, the Kenwood easily sounded better than the stock head unit and now that I've installed outboard amps and a JL Audio Stealthbox, I don't find it lacking in any way. I admit that the sound is a little lifeless when i turn off the SRS sound enhancements, though, but vehicle acoustics demand using it and the EQ.


Regarding the Bluetooth call performance, the phone calls are very clear and no one has problems hearing me. A2DP stereo performance is not bad, but the interface sucks.


----------



## c44play

I can't get the stupid start up screen to work!! I have followed these directions to a tee with absolutely no luck what-so-ever. What are the most common problems that you run into? I have zip drive with two things on it, a jpeg and the unzipped convert file with no extension and no spaces. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c44play* /forum/post/15467277
> 
> 
> I can't get the stupid start up screen to work!! I have followed these directions to a tee with absolutely no luck what-so-ever. What are the most common problems that you run into? I have zip drive with two things on it, a jpeg and the unzipped convert file with no extension and no spaces. Thanks for the help.



I mostly had problems with the key combination to get to that menu. Try making sure your image's file name is 8+3, i.e. "filename.jpg". Also, I used a simple 1GB thumb drive as, maybe the Kenwood doesn't like the new >8GB ones. Are you sure you are using the correct USB cable. One is labeled "for iPod only", I think. Don't know what else could be wrong.


These directions, directly from Kenwood, posted by S7V7N are what worked for me.
_To enter setup Mode, Press and hold FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key.

· Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination

activates.

· Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program.

All files must be in the root directory.

· There is no extension on the convert program.

· If you want to change the opening image to your own image (i.e., company

logo), Press OEM Image.

· The OEM Image will be grayed out till files are seen on USB

device._


----------



## hpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvsurfer* /forum/post/15463933
> 
> 
> Though mine certainly can't match the sound quality of my home system, I think it sounds very good. There are a ton of options on this unit to correct any sound deficiencies. Initially powering the same stock speakers, the Kenwood easily sounded better than the stock head unit and now that I've installed outboard amps and a JL Audio Stealthbox, I don't find it lacking in any way. I admit that the sound is a little lifeless when i turn off the SRS sound enhancements, though, but vehicle acoustics demand using it and the EQ.
> 
> 
> Regarding the Bluetooth call performance, the phone calls are very clear and no one has problems hearing me. A2DP stereo performance is not bad, but the interface sucks.



Thanks for the reply. I replaced the stock speakers, and added a 300 watt amp plus a 250 watt sub amp and 10" sub in the trunk. I have tried just about every setting that there is in the head unit, but it just sounds horrible. All I ever wanted was to have it sound as good as the stock system on my Jeep Liberty, but it is not even close. Even my wife notices the difference. I can't tell you how depressed I am about this. There are two different pre-amp output wires - I wonder if maybe they hooked up the wrong one. The NAV is great, and I like the interface, but the sound quality - not so much. I haven't even mentioned how bad the HD Radio sounds. Like I said the installer tried very hard to discourage me from installing this unit. He said the audio quality sucked, but I did not listen. This is a very high end installer - not a fly by night. I am to embarrassed now to tell him he was right... When my wife calls from the car, I can tell right away she is using the blue tooth. It sounds like she is calling from the bottom of a 100 ft wel.


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/15502644
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I replaced the stock speakers, and added a 300 watt amp plus a 250 watt sub amp and 10" sub in the trunk. I have tried just about every setting that there is in the head unit, but it just sounds horrible. All I ever wanted was to have it sound as good as the stock system on my Jeep Liberty, but it is not even close. Even my wife notices the difference. I can't tell you how depressed I am about this. There are two different pre-amp output wires - I wonder if maybe they hooked up the wrong one. The NAV is great, and I like the interface, but the sound quality - not so much. I haven't even mentioned how bad the HD Radio sounds. Like I said the installer tried very hard to discourage me from installing this unit. He said the audio quality sucked, but I did not listen. This is a very high end installer - not a fly by night. I am to embarrassed now to tell him he was right... When my wife calls from the car, I can tell right away she is using the blue tooth. It sounds like she is calling from the bottom of a 100 ft wel.



When you say horrible, do you mean there are no highs? Does it not sound integrated? Lifeless, crappy imaging? No bass? Irregular frequency response? Does it at least sound better than the stock E-Class system?


I know the SRS setting has a low, med and high setting that maybe you can play with. Also, try dragging the equalizer into the shape of a "V". But you've probably tried everything.


Kind of bugs me that someone would say the 8120 sucks, but I know a lot of people who have no problems at all. Oh well. I suppose you could always swap the head unit with a Pioneer or Alpine and sell the Kenwood.


----------



## hpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvsurfer* /forum/post/15504015
> 
> 
> When you say horrible, do you mean there are no highs? Does it not sound integrated? Lifeless, crappy imaging? No bass? Irregular frequency response? Does it at least sound better than the stock E-Class system?
> 
> 
> I know the SRS setting has a low, med and high setting that maybe you can play with. Also, try dragging the equalizer into the shape of a "V". But you've probably tried everything.
> 
> 
> Kind of bugs me that someone would say the 8120 sucks, but I know a lot of people who have no problems at all. Oh well. I suppose you could always swap the head unit with a Pioneer or Alpine and sell the Kenwood.



Those are all good questions. Yes it probably sounds better than the stock E-Class unit, but that is not saying much. As far as swapping it out for another brand, that is not doable for a number of reasons. First, my wife would kill me because of the expense involved. Also, I think the steering wheel control interface kit I bought is specific to Kenwood. And it took incredible time and effort to get it to work right. I always set up the EQ with the "V", but that did not help. The sound is just completely hollow, and not at all clear and crisp. The base sucks mainly because the sub is in the trunk, and with road noise when driving, all you hear is the occasional thump at the loudest points in the song. It's not too bad when the car is stationary with no outside noise. In the Jeep, I have a Mopar sub under the drivers seat, and it literally kicks ass! Not only can you feel it, but you can hear it fill in all the lows for a real nice experience. I have tried to find room under the seat in the Mercedes, it just wouldn't fit. This unit has a lot of good points. Like I said, I really like the interface, and the NAV is good. Also the backup camera works well, and it boots up pretty fast. Also I like small touches like being able to add a start up image (the actual subject of this thread!). I use a nice picture of my wife next to "her" car (the Mercedes). In the next week or so, I am going to spend some more time trying to tweak it for some better sound. I so much want to like the 8120. Sorry for the rant, I guess I just need to vent...


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/15502644
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I replaced the stock speakers, and added a 300 watt amp plus a 250 watt sub amp and 10" sub in the trunk. I have tried just about every setting that there is in the head unit, but it just sounds horrible. All I ever wanted was to have it sound as good as the stock system on my Jeep Liberty, but it is not even close. Even my wife notices the difference. I can't tell you how depressed I am about this. There are two different pre-amp output wires - I wonder if maybe they hooked up the wrong one. The NAV is great, and I like the interface, but the sound quality - not so much. I haven't even mentioned how bad the HD Radio sounds. Like I said the installer tried very hard to discourage me from installing this unit. He said the audio quality sucked, but I did not listen. This is a very high end installer - not a fly by night. I am to embarrassed now to tell him he was right... When my wife calls from the car, I can tell right away she is using the blue tooth. It sounds like she is calling from the bottom of a 100 ft wel.



Where is the mic? Mines pointed right at the drivers face. What phone are you using and what bluetooth firmware on the DDX? http://www.hondapilot.org/forums/sho...threadid=21926


----------



## hpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/15508012
> 
> 
> Where is the mic? Mines pointed right at the drivers face. What phone are you using and what bluetooth firmware on the DDX? http://www.hondapilot.org/forums/sho...threadid=21926



The mic is on top of the rear view mirror pointed at the driver. I am using:

Firmware: 2.2.9-323-324

Bluetooth: 1.60

I tried two phones, a Samsung flip phone about two years old, and a Moto Razor II. They both sound equally crappy.


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/15508712
> 
> 
> The mic is on top of the rear view mirror pointed at the driver. I am using:
> 
> Firmware: 2.2.9-323-324
> 
> Bluetooth: 1.60
> 
> I tried two phones, a Samsung flip phone about two years old, and a Moto Razor II. They both sound equally crappy.




I have the same firmwares. I had a Sony Ericsson K850i that died (sounded good but would take forever to pair, if ever) and now a Blackberry which pairs every single time and sounds great. My mic is point right at me too. People say they can tell I'm on a speakerphone, but have no problem hearing or understanding me at all.


After sitting in a Lexus at work and playing around iPhones and stuff, I've been starting to notice how ugly and dated the Kenwood's interface is. Haha!


----------



## _Daniel_

I got the custom startup screen to work thanks to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## hpilot

Here is a nice video review from cnet at CES 2009. They make it sound like it just came out.

http://ces.cnet.com/1801-19505-50004...ntBody;carTech


----------



## tvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/15516099
> 
> 
> Here is a nice video review from cnet at CES 2009. They make it sound like it just came out.
> 
> http://ces.cnet.com/1801-19505-50004...ntBody;carTech



Yeah, "First Look"! Haha. Can't wait for it come out


----------



## odinala

Thanks to this forum, here's my screenshot:


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/15508712
> 
> 
> The mic is on top of the rear view mirror pointed at the driver. I am using:
> 
> Firmware: 2.2.9-323-324
> 
> Bluetooth: 1.60
> 
> I tried two phones, a Samsung flip phone about two years old, and a Moto Razor II. They both sound equally crappy.



There is a 1.61 Bluetooth firmware that I run on my unit. http://rs82.rapidshare.com/files/137...honeUpdate.zip I've never had a sound quality problem with my cheapo phone I keep in the car. (Moto V195)


----------



## hpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/15575313
> 
> 
> There is a 1.61 Bluetooth firmware that I run on my unit. http://rs82.rapidshare.com/files/137...honeUpdate.zip I've never had a sound quality problem with my cheapo phone I keep in the car. (Moto V195)



Thanks. From what I understand, this update is just to fix iPhone problems, but I guess I could try it.


----------



## myron243




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpilot* /forum/post/15583217
> 
> 
> Thanks. From what I understand, this update is just to fix iPhone problems, but I guess I could try it.



Kenwood posted Bluetooth Ver 1.70 a couple of weeks ago. You can download it at http://www.kenwood.com/bt/support/eng.html 


It has a lot of different phones listed, including Samsung and Motorola so maybe it will take care of you problem.


----------



## hpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myron243* /forum/post/15585698
> 
> 
> Kenwood posted Bluetooth Ver 1.70 a couple of weeks ago. You can download it at http://www.kenwood.com/bt/support/eng.html
> 
> 
> It has a lot of different phones listed, including Samsung and Motorola so maybe it will take care of you problem.



Thanks a lot. I will definitely get it. This might just solve my bluetooth problem!


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/15440045
> 
> 
> Take it to someone who knows what they are doing. I found on my unit the default setting are crap. A quick spin on audio setup menu (levels, time delays, crossovers, speaker types) and the thing tested very good using a mike and ETF software. I have hear that iphone bluetooth audio is bad. There might be a fix. http://community.crutchfield.com/for...ead/31571.aspx



I'll second this. I turned off the DSP settigs (WOW) and put the equilizer to User (flat) and made sure that it wasn't trying to do anything fancy with cabin settings (where you can pick compact, full-sized, van, etc.). Anyway, sounds great once all of the DSP / out-think-you-technology is out of the way.


If you do that you'll start off with a nice base to work from. You can then add the other stuff in (EQ changes, DSP settings if you like) to see what the effects are and if you like it. If you start off with all of this on, though, I find that you'll spend more time fighting with it (like one song may sound good but the next one will sound like crap) and you'll drive yourself nuts trying to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## larshoeg

Hi there


Changing the startup-screen is one thing. Have any of you tried to change the DVD displayscreen? My Point is that it would be great to have stunning picture on the screen while listening to mp3 on the DVD-player. Or is the startup-screen the same as the displayscreen for the DVD???


----------



## thegman230

Somebody PLEASE HELP!.


I just purchased and installed a new dnx-8120 and I did something stupid. I hooked up my computer to update the garmin software to the latest and also update the bluetooth and I accidentally deleted the entire garmin folder off the dnx-8120 while deleting something else off my computer while it was hooked up so now it is inoperative.

If there is anyone who can PLEASE hook up their computer to their unit and copy the entire folder over to their computer and email it to me or post it online, it would be GREATLY appreciated. I would even pay for you to put it on an sd card and mail it to me so I can upload itfrom my computer back onto my unit. I am such an idiot. Please help. THANK YOU


----------



## g-speed

Is anyone running a different OS and software on their dnx8120? I would love to run something open source and customizable. Can someone point me to some info on how to do this or to perhaps how to use other hardware to do that?


Basically I am frustrated with the Garmin Nav, the lousy button layouts and lablels, the poorly written operating manual, the lack of file support (codecs), etc. I think the hardware is probably capable of lots more cool things. I would love to run something like xbmc or similar on my unit.


Also, specs on the hardware (cpu, RAM, etc.) would be helpful.


Any info would be great. Thanks!


-G


----------



## thegman230

G, do you think you can help me out with my problem?


----------



## g-speed

all that is exposed right now is my usb cable for a usb drive. It will be a while before I can get back to the service usb port and I have never done it before. I'm not sure how to get to the back of the HU on my Ridgeline. Does it just show up as a usb drive and then you can manipulate files? If so, I will do what I can over the next few days and try to help.


If someone else has easier access, please help homeboy out.


----------



## alpher

This trick works on these european versions as well:


KVT522

DDX5022

DNX5220

DNX8220BT

DDX8022


There is no reson why this wont work on slightly older models, but these are just the ones ive tested it with


----------



## f1avah

Thanks to the posts and information contained in this thread, I too was able to customize my startup screen for my DDX712:


----------



## bradpiit

this should have maximum features so that we can utilize it more effectively!!!


----------



## bradpiit

i guessed it right


----------



## bradpiit

I know the SRS setting has a low, med and high setting that maybe you can play with. Also, try dragging the equalizer into the shape of a "V". But you've probably tried everything.


----------



## bradpiit

u've got a good taste i aprreciate it!!!

Parking Sensor


----------



## bbengr

TVsurfer responded to my post back on 03Nov2008 about not being able to change the splash screen on th DNX-8120 when powered off in GPS (Garmin) mode.


Well I made SOME progress towards doing that.

If you hook up a mini-usb cable to the back of the unit, you can connect it to a PC just like a Nuvi unit. You can then use the web updater, poi loader, and the xImage tool ( www8.garmin.com/support/downl...ils.jsp?id=545 ). This tool allows you to export and import the splash screen:

1. Download and install the xImage tool to your laptop.

2. Open an image editor and save your 'Kenwood.jpg' as a 24 bit 480x234 pixel bmp file called 'Splash Screen.bmp' (DPI does not seem to manner) - verify by right-click -> Properties -> Summary -> Advanced

2. Connect mini-usb to back of DNX-8120.

3. Power up the DNX-8120 and go to Garmin Navigation screen.

4. Plug USB cable into laptop.

5. Select 'Garmin mode' on DNX-8120 when it detects the USB cable was pluged in.

6. Start the xImage tool and select the DNX-8120 (AVN-???).

7. Select get image and then select Splash Screen from the pulldown. It will be stored on your laptop as 'Splash Screen.bmp' (Select different directory than step 2) if you want to compare the image you'll load.

8. Run xImage tool again but select load image then select Splash Screen from the pulldown, and go to the directory you saved the bmp from step 2 and load it.


What will happen now as you power up – is your logo will be displayed first, then as the Garmin starts it’ll switch to it’s own. Not perfect – but I’m getting closer …



PS - If you select USB mode in step 5, it's show up as a USB device and you can add Vehicles etc just like a Nuvi unit.


----------



## jasontech

I know this is a old post but I need some help. I have a DNX7100 and when I press the FN and Eject button my damn screen opens like it want's to eject a cd/dvd... Am I supposed to follow the original steps for a DNX7100?


Thank you,

Jason.


----------



## Getyourjollysoff

jasontech said:


> I know this is a old post but I need some help. I have a DNX7100 and when I press the FN and Eject button my damn screen opens like it want's to eject a cd/dvd... Am I supposed to follow the original steps for a DNX7100?
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jason.


1. To enter setup Mode, Press and hold FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key. Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination activates.


2. Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program. All files must be in the root directory. § Unzip the convert files before putting it on the USB drive. There is no extension on the convert program. If your system added an extension remove it. If you want to change the opening image to your own image (i.e., company logo), Press OEM Image. § The OEM Image will be grayed out till files are seen on USB device. If you want to put original KENWOOD opening back, press KENWOOD image. 

3. Select the image you want to use. When the image is loaded, select Enter Your new opening will remain for few seconds and then switch to the Source Select menu.


hope this helps i need the convert file. all the links are broken even the kenwood one.


----------



## Chan Hua

Getyourjollysoff said:


> 1. To enter setup Mode, Press and hold FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key. Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination activates.
> 
> 
> 2. Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program. All files must be in the root directory. § Unzip the convert files before putting it on the USB drive. There is no extension on the convert program. If your system added an extension remove it. If you want to change the opening image to your own image (i.e., company logo), Press OEM Image. § The OEM Image will be grayed out till files are seen on USB device. If you want to put original KENWOOD opening back, press KENWOOD image.
> 
> 3. Select the image you want to use. When the image is loaded, select Enter Your new opening will remain for few seconds and then switch to the Source Select menu.
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps i need the convert file. all the links are broken even the kenwood one.



Can any one please reupload the concert file I really need it. All the link are dead, just called kenwood and they said they never give out Any file hm?
Please help!


----------



## DirtySudz

Chan Hua said:


> Can any one please reupload the concert file I really need it. All the link are dead, just called kenwood and they said they never give out Any file hm?
> Please help!


http://www.avs4you.com/AVS-Image-Converter.aspx


----------

